# SPNG Caboose #1 in O scale- My 1st Scratch build project



## Bad Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

First off: Thank you for posting the Master Class on the Carter Brothers combine. It was the basis and inspiration for my even attempting this build. 

I scaled down the PDF drawing to 1:48 and made a number of modifications to match with the 30' Combine that the SP used on the narrow gauge in Owens Valley. I still have a few detail parts to add. It was done enough to put on the contest table at O scale West this weekend. I was ever so pleased to bring home the 1st place ribbon.

Features of the car: Smoke generator in the chimney, Light in the stove on random flicker and lighted marker lights all controlled by a decoder. I used slide cover glass in all the windows. I hand lettered the reporting marks. 

For my first scratch build, I think it turned out pretty nice. Thanks again for the great class. Looking forward to building out some of the other master models.

Here is a link to the photos: http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/...p;album=10

Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It appears that you have access to a laser cutter, or you're incredibly meticulous with an x-acto knife. Care to expand on the mask you used for your lettering? 

The car looks great, by the way. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bad Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.. I do have a laser. But, it only speeds up the process. (Okay... it speeds it up a ton  )

I laser cut a piece of masking tape for the lettering. I think in the future I will try to use a vinyl mask cut on a plotter. Randy Peprock included some in his Down Town Deco kits. I gave it a shot and it turned out ok. 


Thanks for the compliments.

Matt


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job- I can see why it won first place. 
Thanks for posting! 

Alec.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt, 

Excellent achievement in scale modeling....... Very nice attention to detail and it’s a great looking model too. 

Why "O" gauge, are you going to model SPNG along side a "G SCALE" Garden Railroad? SPNG is a favorite of mine and have contemplated building rolling stock compatible with "O" track and surmised trucks and the like would likely be readily available. 

Michael


----------



## Bad Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

I found this site about three weeks ago from searching for information on Carter Brothers cars. What I found was the Master Class. It was pretty much everything I was looking for as a basis for the SPNG #1/400 caboose. I belong to an ON 30 club in the SF Bay area. We were going to be at the O scale west show (this last weekend). I wanted a model to put on the contest table and decided this was a good match. I also thought the build was going to go faster than it did. I put in well over 100 hours on this project alone.

I talked with fellow members (some of which are avid G and F scale modelers) and they were impressed with your forum. 


Matt


----------

